# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  نصب آندروید برای رزبری پای 3

## it.dadkhah

با سلام. بعد چند ساعت جستجو و مشاهده فیلم های یوتیوب یک روش ساده برای نصب اندروید برای رزبری پای 3 پیدا کردم.
فقط کافیه به این سایت مراجعه کنید و نرم افزار نصب کننده مخصوص سیستم عامل خودتون را انتخاب ، دانلود و نصب کنید.
بعد با استفاده از این نرم افزار اندروید را روی اس دی کارت برای رزبری پای تون نصب کنید.
https://emteria.com
حجم خود برنامه حدود 50 مگ (برای ویندوز)
و بعد از اون هم موقع نصب اندروید، خود اندروید باید از اینترنت دانلود بشه

----------

